#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Ισχύς παρέκκλισης για εκτός σχεδίου δόμηση

## Lefteris_Civil

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι

Έχω αναλάβει την τακτοποίηση ενός αυθαιρέτου σε εκτός σχεδίου και οικισμού περιοχή, σε γήπεδο 1000 τ.μ.. Υπάρχει συμβόλαιο αγοράς το 1995 και το κτίσμα που έχει μέσα είναι του 1998 εμβαδού 32 τ.μ. 

Υπάρχει παρέκκλιση για την εκτός σχεδίου δόμηση (Π.Δ. 24-5-1985) η οποία αναφέρει ότι :
"ΙΙ. Κατά παρέκκλιση από την προηγούμενη παράγραφο θεωρούνται άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα:
α.........
β. Τα γήπεδα που την 31-5-85, ημέρα δημοσίευσης του ΠΔ/24-5-85, (ΦΕΚ-270/Δ/85) είχαν πρόσωπο σε διεθνείς, εθνικές, επαρχιακές, δημοτικές και κοινοτικές οδούς, καθώς και σε εγκαταλειμμένα τμήματα αυτών και σε σιδηροδρομικές γραμμές και εφόσον έχουν:
αα. *Τα γήπεδα που υπάρχουν την 12-11-62*, ημέρα δημοσίευσης του ΒΔ/24-10-62 (ΦΕΚ-142/Δ/62):
Ελάχιστο πρόσωπο: δέκα (10) μ.
Ελάχιστο βάθος: δέκα πέντε (15) μ.
Ελάχιστο εμβαδόν: επτακόσια πενήντα (750) τμ."

Η ερώτησή μου είναι :
Τι σημαίνει "γήπεδα που υπήρχαν" ??? Γήπεδα γενικά για τα οποία υπήρχε συμβόλαιο ή ο σημερινός ιδιοκτήτης να έχει αγοράσει το γήπεδο και άρα να έχει το συμβόλαιο πριν την 12-11-62, ώστε να έχει την "εύνοια" του νόμου ???

----------


## Xάρης

Το ρήμα "υπήρχε" αναφέρεται στο γήπεδο (υποκείμενο). Όχι στον ιδιοκτήτη αυτού.

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Θα δεις τον αρχικο τιτλο.Εαν ειναι πριν την ημερομηνια που αναφερεσαι σημαινει οτι το γηπεδο υπηρχε πριν την ημερομηνια αυτη.

----------

